# New Planer for me



## David Hill (Nov 17, 2022)

Finally decided to upgrade from the HF 12" planer that I'd bought years ago to see if I wanted one in the shop. I'm at a point where I want to have nice good tools for when i decide to retire from Medicine. Had decided to go for a helical head planer after using a friends. After a lot of research on what's out there I was torn between the Jet 13' and the Grizzly 13 inch.--there was another foreign one on Amazon, but no info that I could find. It came down to reviews and wanting the true helical and not helical "style".
So the winner is-----Grizzly G0940. And it was on sale!! Should get here next week.
Yeah I did look at DeWalt. but didn't want to spend another 300-400 on a helical replacement head.
Wanted a "benchtop" for space concerns and I'm in process of building a flip top tool stand to hold it and my shaper.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 17, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Finally decided to upgrade from the HF 12" planer that I'd bought years ago to see if I wanted one in the shop. I'm at a point where I want to have nice good tools for when i decide to retire from Medicine. Had decided to go for a helical head planer after using a friends. After a lot of research on what's out there I was torn between the Jet 13' and the Grizzly 13 inch.--there was another foreign one on Amazon, but no info that I could find. It came down to reviews and wanting the true helical and not helical "style".
> So the winner is-----Grizzly G0940. And it was on sale!! Should get here next week.
> Yeah I did look at DeWalt. but didn't want to spend another 300-400 on a helical replacement head.
> Wanted a "benchtop" for space concerns and I'm in process of building a flip top tool stand to hold it and my shaper.


David, would you share your ideas on a flip top stand? I am in the process of needing one as I finish up my shop. Will really save me some space and I have a couple of tool options to use it with. Have been looking online for ideas tonight.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 17, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Finally decided to upgrade from the HF 12" planer that I'd bought years ago to see if I wanted one in the shop. I'm at a point where I want to have nice good tools for when i decide to retire from Medicine. Had decided to go for a helical head planer after using a friends. After a lot of research on what's out there I was torn between the Jet 13' and the Grizzly 13 inch.--there was another foreign one on Amazon, but no info that I could find. It came down to reviews and wanting the true helical and not helical "style".
> So the winner is-----Grizzly G0940. And it was on sale!! Should get here next week.
> Yeah I did look at DeWalt. but didn't want to spend another 300-400 on a helical replacement head.
> Wanted a "benchtop" for space concerns and I'm in process of building a flip top tool stand to hold it and my shaper.


Would be really helpful if you could do a short review of your new planer once you‘ve used it a bit. Thanks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2022)

Congrats! Just looked at the link, that's a heck of a deal, I thought it would be more than with the spiral head....


----------



## David Hill (Nov 18, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> David, would you share your ideas on a flip top stand? I am in the process of needing one as I finish up my shop. Will really save me some space and I have a couple of tool options to use it with. Have been looking online for ideas tonight.


Found it on a website: fixthisbuildthat.com
It’s NOT the site that has “plans” for everything. This site does sell plans, but have been thinking may try to “wing” the construction after looking over the build.
It’s not that they’re expensive….. it’s the _challenge. _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 18, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Found it on a website: fixthisbuildthat.com
> It’s NOT the site that has “plans” for everything. This site does sell plans, but have been thinking may try to “wing” the construction after looking over the build.
> It’s not thst they’re expensive….. it’s the _challenge. _


I don’t believe it. That is the one I stumbled onto. the web site has the dimensions he used, the material list, and then the video. I figured that was enough. Even priced the round tube at my tractor supply last night.

Thanks David.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2022)

My planer is on a flip stand. The trick is to pair it with another piece of equipment you rarely use. That way the planer stays up 98% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 18, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> My planer is on a flip stand. The trick is to pair it with another piece of equipment you rarely use. That way the planer stays up 98% of the time.


Would you mind sharing a pict of your flip stand when you have a chance?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Would you mind sharing a pict of your flip stand when you have a chance?


Not a problem but give me a few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 18, 2022)

As an add— I did find that Jet makes a flip table—— forget if it’s $199 or $299 — to me just fuels the challenge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2022)

@Don Ratcliff built a flip top for his planer as I recall....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2022)

Heres some old pics of my flip top. It has my planer on one side and scroll saw on the other. I also mounted a magnifier light to it for when im scroll sawing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 19, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Heres some old pics of my flip top. It has my planer on one side and scroll saw on the other. I also mounted a magnifier light to it for when im scroll sawing.
> View attachment 233913View attachment 233914View attachment 233915View attachment 233916


Thanks Greg. Very similar design to what I am looking at online if not the same.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Thanks Greg. Very similar design to what I am looking at online if not the same.



It probably is the same. I adjusted the height on mine so that it was the same as my table saw, I think it's different now that I got a new saw. The reason I did that is so when I'm using the planer I can use the saw as an infeed or outfeed table for long boards.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 6, 2022)

This is the one I made. Come see it for yourself neighbor

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 6, 2022)

Slightly off topic question - do you guys with those DeWalt planers get a small divot about an inch from the end of your board, it's formed as the board leaves the planer? My neighbor up the street has a DeWalt planer and he has fought with trying to get rid of that little divot ever since he got it. He's pretty savvy and has worked hard trying to ensure the in and out feeds are square, etc. but last time I talked to him he still gets that tiny depression. It's not bad and easily sanded out but it shouldn't be there - he says. I don't have a planer so I don't know.

PS: Love the flip top tables. I'm stealing that idea when I get some new tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 6, 2022)

Called snipe I believe. Stick a scrap board the same thickness in before the workpiece. Make sure the workpiece is touching the scrap s it goes in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Dec 6, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is the one I made. Come see it for yourself neighbor
> 
> View attachment 234528
> 
> View attachment 234529


Howdy!! And Thanks!
Designs I suppose are going to look similar.
Realized that the one(s) I’ve looked at and using to build are two different versions so some measurements don’t jibe. (Laughing at myself). Not a disaster. This first one will still be quite functional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 6, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Called snipe I believe. Stick a scrap board the same thickness in before the workpiece. Make sure the workpiece is touching the scrap s it goes in


You said stick the scrap piece in ”before” the workpiece. Did you mean stick scrap along side the work piece by chance? Trying to picture what you are saying here.

I’ve also heard some people tilt the out feed table up slightly, but I haven’t tried this method myself so I don’t know how well this trick works.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Dec 7, 2022)

@Karl_TN For me it depends on the workpiece. If it’s short, I’ll run one along side, slightly longer. Longer pieces, I’ll do a short sacrificial at beginning and/or end. Objective is to keep the feed rollers up while the good piece is going through.

If I’m doing several 24”-36” pieces, I’ll start one then stagger the feed while I’m running from side to side to keep up. Don’t always have that much energy.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 7, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Called snipe I believe. Stick a scrap board the same thickness in before the workpiece. Make sure the workpiece is touching the scrap s it goes in


Same at exit if it is sniping at the tail end


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 7, 2022)

Snipe!!! That's what he called it too. So it sounds like it does occur, fairly often and the best solution is to run the second board that supports the cutting roller beyond when the working piece exits the planer. My neighbor was starting to get a complex that he couldn't solve the problem by making adjustments on his planer. Maybe I'll tell him...or maybe I'll let him fret about it a little longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2022)

Snipe? We hunted those at night in boy scouts. I never saw one of those elusive little creatures. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 7, 2022)

Snipe is an inherent biproduct of using a planer (at least I have always had a hard time getting rid of it). There are multiple "tricks" that can be found with a quick google search. Depending on what I was doing and the amount of stock I had, there were times that I just resigned myself to the loss of material and would leave my stock long and then just cut the snipe off after running it through the planer. Many times that was faster than trying to fiddle around with any of the "tricks".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 7, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Snipe? We hunted those at night in boy scouts. I never saw one of those elusive little creatures. Lol.


Snipe hunting helped me with my college love life more than once .... along with submarine races in Sloan's Lake just west of Denver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 7, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> My planer is on a flip stand. The trick is to pair it with another piece of equipment you rarely use. That way the planer stays up 98% of the time.


@Gdurfey 
Sorry Garry completely slipped my mind and then I've been out of town for 4 days deer hunting. BUT my flip table is identical to what Greg posted and mine's painted prettier than his

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 8, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> @Gdurfey
> Sorry Garry completely slipped my mind and then I've been out of town for 4 days deer hunting. BUT my flip table is identical to what Greg posted and mine's painted prettier than his


No problem. Hope you were successful; hope you even got a deer!!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> No problem. Hope you were successful; hope you even got a deer!!!!


Our limit was 2 for this hunt. I saw nothing. 83-degree weather and a full moon didn't help. My BIL got his two and I will reap some benefits from that!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 8, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Our limit was 2 for this hunt. I saw nothing. 83-degree weather and a full moon didn't help. My BIL got his two and I will reap some benefits from that!!


You were out!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Finally decided to upgrade from the HF 12" planer that I'd bought years ago to see if I wanted one in the shop. I'm at a point where I want to have nice good tools for when i decide to retire from Medicine. Had decided to go for a helical head planer after using a friends. After a lot of research on what's out there I was torn between the Jet 13' and the Grizzly 13 inch.--there was another foreign one on Amazon, but no info that I could find. It came down to reviews and wanting the true helical and not helical "style".
> So the winner is-----Grizzly G0940. And it was on sale!! Should get here next week.
> Yeah I did look at DeWalt. but didn't want to spend another 300-400 on a helical replacement head.
> Wanted a "benchtop" for space concerns and I'm in process of building a flip top tool stand to hold it and my shaper.


David, have you had a chance to put the planer through its paces? I see it is still on sale and I'm sorely tempted. Any observations yet?


----------



## David Hill (Dec 31, 2022)

Well— I got the “first” one completed— not perfect, but functional!
Learned a bit in the process, next one will be taller — and I WON’T be working from 3 fifferent versions/// ya gotta watch which website 
Do like it though. Next one eill be a bit taller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 31, 2022)

I like it. Am hoping to get mine started this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2022)

The next neat trick is bolting the machines on it. You do one and you then can't access the other ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------

